# [Heisec] Apache-Update schließt Lücken



## Newsfeed (21 August 2012)

Die jetzt veröffentlichte Version 2.4.3 des freien Apache-Webservers korrigiert etliche Fehler, darunter zwei potenzielle Angriffsmöglichkeiten in Modulen. Behoben ist auch ein Bug, der unter Windows SSL-Verbindungen verhinderte.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

